# Redwoods,climbing and laws?



## beastmaster (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a desire to climb a 300 +ft. tree. I live in Calif. and those redwoods are only a few hours a way. If my buddy and I drive up there and we go into the forest and find a really tall tree, and use noninvasive techniques(SRT)are we in violation of any laws?
It has always been a dream of mine to climb one of these and spend the night up there. Beastmaster


----------



## moss (Feb 18, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> I have a desire to climb a 300 +ft. tree. I live in Calif. and those redwoods are only a few hours a way. If my buddy and I drive up there and we go into the forest and find a really tall tree, and use noninvasive techniques(SRT)are we in violation of any laws?
> It has always been a dream of mine to climb one of these and spend the night up there. Beastmaster



Deal is if you climb in a national park (where redwoods are) you'll be breaking the law. There are also some state redwood parks that are also no climb zones.

I would look at national forest locations for big trees, much less restrictions. I don't think it's legal to climb trees in any national park anywhere in the U.S., they are highly regulated.
-AJ


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The Forest Circus has no Redwoods left, all been run through the mill. They had very few to begin with, most were on private lands. Find an active protest site, you can visit one of the weirdo tree sitters.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not so much a tree hugger as I am a want a be adventurer. My quest to climb a 300ft + tree, isn't necessarily going to be put off because of laws and regulations. I mostly wanted to know if I should keep it secret or not.
RandyMac, You live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. I was right next door in the mid 80's in Siskiyou Co. fighting fires on a falling crew We worked along side a D9 Cat cutting fire line a 100ft wide right through the forest. 
Felling those big trees, along with images of the fog shrouded forest, and 300ft flames crowning through those trees are some of the best memory's I have.(The situation was screwed up though)
I wanted to move up there then, but that was when that spotted Owl thing was in full swing and there just was no work. I remember seeing a logging truck full of logs with a sign on the back,'' spotted owl limo''. Beastmaster


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2011)

There are many places that would allow you to go unseen, try the Wilson Creek drainage north of Klamath, it's owned by Green Diamond, but they are busy elsewhere.
I did USFS time in Happy Camp in the '70s, also did contract jobs for them.


----------



## 2chops (Feb 21, 2011)

*Sshh...*

If you want to go up, then go up. Think commando climb. Don't ask, don't tell. I only say go ahead because you're not too concerned about the legality of it. It's no different than when doing a ninja climb on a locally posted/city/state owned tree. Just don't do anything to hurt the tree, disturb the site or otherwise get caught. Have someone drop you off, hike in, and haul all your gear up with you. Good luck.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2011)

2chops said:


> If you want to go up, then go up. Think commando climb. Don't ask, don't tell. I only say go ahead because you're not too concerned about the legality of it. It's no different than when doing a ninja climb on a locally posted/city/state owned tree. Just don't do anything to hurt the tree, disturb the site or otherwise get caught. Have someone drop you off, hike in, and haul all your gear up with you. Good luck.


 
Good advice. I might add one thing...when you're trudging through the woods, schlepping all the gear you need to climb one of our massive trees, don't be surprised if the Park Rangers nail you. They watch for climbers and in some areas they watch real close. They take illegal climbing very seriously. It's not like you're the first person to think of doing a stealth climb...it happens constantly. When you're up in the tree and you see people on the ground wearing Smokey-the- Bear hats watching you and taking pictures you can consider yourself busted. They can also confiscate all your climbing gear. You usually don't get it back.

And if for some reason you need to be rescued or even assisted you'll pay some very heavy assistance costs in addition to the fines imposed.

From what I hear the food in the Humboldt County Jail leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 21, 2011)

> Gologit ~ don't be surprised if the Park Rangers nail you. They watch for climbers and in some areas they watch real close.



I once read of a team wanting to scout a certain mountain that was off-limits. Noting that roads leading into the area were guarded as was the mountain itself, they journeyed miles off the beaten trailway around to the mountain's backside, climbed the mountain, took their pics, and left unseen.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

I recently watch a program called, ''Climbing the Red Woods'', a National geographic production. There is a whole Eco system up in the crown of those trees.
I would never do anything to hurt one of those giants. I have lots of respect for them and trees in general. I can understand why they don't want a bunch of yahoos going out and using them for their own amusement. 
I'm a law abiding citizen. No one is above the law.
Well I'm off to the local reservoir to go fishing. I think its dark enough I can make it over that fence with out being seen. Thank you all for your input. Beastmaster


----------



## Veteran (Feb 22, 2011)

*See PM*

Sorry had to do it.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 22, 2011)

> Gologit ~ When you're up in the tree and you see people on the ground wearing Smokey-the- Bear hats watching you and taking pictures you can consider yourself busted.



Yeh; they've probably gone high-tech like everything else. Sensoring devices in specefic trees giving flashing notification on computer screen identifying tree #0001 tampering, and remote cameras snapping away. May even have satellite coverage. Who knows?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Yeh; they've probably gone high-tech like everything else. Sensoring devices in specefic trees giving flashing notification on computer screen identifying tree #0001 tampering, and remote cameras snapping away. May even have satellite coverage. Who knows?


 
I don't know if they've gone quite that far...yet. Low tech seems to be working quite well. I mean, just think about it. Two or three guys park their car, start dragging climbing gear out, pack everything on their backs and wander off into the woods trying to look innocent and nonchalant. By the very nature of what they're carrying they're definitely not day hikers, bird watchers, or your garden variety big city tourist type. They stand out like a sore thumb.
The park rangers, FS employees, deputy sheriffs, or whoever has jurisdiction over that particular part of the woods have seen it all before. While stealth climbers might spend a day or two trying to find ways to outwit the forest watch-dogs, the watch-dogs themselves spend years learning ways to keep the climbers on the ground. They don't always succeed. But consider...free climbing a redwood isn't a ten minute job. You might be up in that tree most of the day. If you're in the tree that long your chances of being caught go way up. 

I don't have much to do with government ground and we very seldom get sport climbers where I do most of my logging so the whole thing isn't really of any great interest to me. I don't care one way or the other if people want to climb redwood trees but I don't have any sympathy for them if and when they get busted, either.

And the sensing devices and remote cameras and such? They do exist. We use some on our own ground as an aid in stopping trespassing, theft, and vandalism. I know for a fact that they're also used on government ground for the same purposes. Just a heads-up, ya know?


----------



## kweilss143 (Mar 4, 2011)

*hi*

have a desire to climb a 300 +ft. tree. I live in Calif. and those redwoods are only a few hours a way. If my buddy and I drive up there and we go into the forest and find a really tall tree, and use noninvasive techniques(SRT)are we in violation of any laws?
It has always been a dream of mine to climb one of these and spend the night up there. Beastmaster


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 4, 2011)

> kweilss143
> hi
> 
> have a desire to climb a 300 +ft. tree. I live in Calif. and those redwoods are only a few hours a way. If my buddy and I drive up there and we go into the forest and find a really tall tree, and use noninvasive techniques(SRT)are we in violation of any laws?
> It has always been a dream of mine to climb one of these and spend the night up there. Beastmaster



Read the quote from moss ~



moss said:


> Deal is if you climb in a national park (where redwoods are) you'll be breaking the law. There are also some state redwood parks that are also no climb zones.
> 
> *I would look at national forest locations for big trees, much less restricti*ons. I don't think it's legal to climb trees in any national park anywhere in the U.S., they are highly regulated.
> -AJ


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 6, 2011)

O.K. I have a question. I type in recreational climbing of Redwoods on You Tube and I see whole groups of people and clubs climbing giant Redwoods. They can't all be blatant law breakers. How are they getting permission to climb? 
Also Them tree hippies are climbing them and living up there to prevent logging. They go up and down regularly to shower and what not. Thats straight trespassing They don't seem overly concerned about getting arrested. 
So how do some get permission to climb a redwood? Could you ask for permission on private land? I'm just curious is all. Beastmaster


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 6, 2011)

I got The Wild Trees by Richard Preston on MP3 while I was on vacation. Pretty interesting book about Steve Sillett and his redwood climbs. 5 hrs. 41 min. of listening.
Phil
The Wild Trees byRichard Preston


----------



## moss (Mar 7, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> O.K. I have a question. I type in recreational climbing of Redwoods on You Tube and I see whole groups of people and clubs climbing giant Redwoods. They can't all be blatant law breakers. How are they getting permission to climb?
> Also Them tree hippies are climbing them and living up there to prevent logging. They go up and down regularly to shower and what not. Thats straight trespassing They don't seem overly concerned about getting arrested.
> So how do some get permission to climb a redwood? Could you ask for permission on private land? I'm just curious is all. Beastmaster



The tree sitters are willing to be arrested, they're not climbing with permission.

Are you referring to this redwood rec climb video?
[video=youtube;NMiGEMx-ENU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMiGEMx-ENU[/video]

That's with permission on private land.

Definitely, you can always ask for permission to climb on private land. Many land owners will ask if you have insurance coverage in case you're injured. They're afraid of being chased by lawyers if something happens.
-AJ


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah Moss, that is one of the videos I was talking about. I also remember a poster a while back of a night scene of a Redwood and it was full of these lite up tree tents. 
I really don't want to break no laws, but I also really want to climb a 300 + Redwood. I'm 52 years old and climb almost every day. I have lots of experience, but I'm running out of time, Call it one of my bucket list things.
I'm not above a stealth climb, but I would much prefer to do it above board. Maybe some club would like to include me in their climb? I'm currently working on my degree in horticultural science, if some School or group is doing research on Redwoods and their reading this, they are welcome to contact me. (I have 600 yards of 10.5mm dynamic rock climbing rope) Thanks, Beastmaster


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Yeah Moss, that is one of the videos I was talking about. I also remember a poster a while back of a night scene of a Redwood and it was full of these lite up tree tents.
> I really don't want to break no laws, but I also really want to climb a 300 + Redwood. I'm 52 years old and climb almost every day. I have lots of experience, but I'm running out of time, Call it one of my bucket list things.
> I'm not above a stealth climb, but I would much prefer to do it above board. Maybe some club would like to include me in their climb? I'm currently working on my degree in horticultural science, if some School or group is doing research on Redwoods and their reading this, they are welcome to contact me. (I have 600 yards of 10.5mm dynamic rock climbing rope) Thanks, Beastmaster


 
Just look online for what you are looking for. I am sure you are bound to find something that works. I would NOT climb a tree if it was against the law NO SIR ! Its not worth the risk and by doing so you are making a negative statement about yourself and the trees. There has to be a way to do it legally.I mean you don't drive drunk do you?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

I gave a quick check online and it appears there are options for you. I typed in "redwood recreational climbing".


----------



## moss (Mar 9, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Yeah Moss, that is one of the videos I was talking about. I also remember a poster a while back of a night scene of a Redwood and it was full of these lite up tree tents.



Oh ya, that was for a Smithsonian Magazine photo shoot, yet another permission climb.

Also take a look at the Pacific Tree Climbing Institute

A good friend, east coast arborist and his wife did an awesome climb with them on an old-growth doug fir, probably not over 300' but up in the 200's. Anything over 200' is plenty wonderful.
-AJ


----------



## moss (Mar 9, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> I'm currently working on my degree in horticultural science, if some School or group is doing research on Redwoods and their reading this, they are welcome to contact me. (I have 600 yards of 10.5mm dynamic rock climbing rope) Thanks, Beastmaster



The research climbers I know about aren't too eager for assistance, that's a whole 'nother situation. Your best bet is try to organize a group climb with arborists in your area, someone is going to know about a good tree on private property in your area.

The dynamic rope isn't going to be too useful though for big tree climbing. Think in terms of a static rope for a long SRT entry then friction hitch climbing on your arborist rope once you're up there.

Good luck on your worthy quest!
-AJ


----------



## moss (Mar 9, 2011)

I stand corrected, was just looking at the Pacific Tree Climbing Institute's overnight expedition climbs, they'll put you in a 250'-300' doug fir, what's not to like about that? Their lead climber/guide/business owner is an arborist by trade, you'd be in very good hands.
-AJ


----------



## mjellison (Mar 9, 2011)

*My take on climbing redwoods*

Anywhere humans have ever explored they've ended up destroying what they've come to see. If you respect these trees stay out of them and admire them for what they are from the ground. Not everything in nature has to be conquered.


----------



## moss (Mar 10, 2011)

mjellison said:


> Anywhere humans have ever explored they've ended up destroying what they've come to see. If you respect these trees stay out of them and admire them for what they are from the ground. Not everything in nature has to be conquered.



Easy does it, no one's talking about conquering anything, we love trees and use non damaging "soft" technique. The best options being discussed here are permitted or with permission. Being up in trees is a very different perspective from being on the ground, the climber forms a relationship with the tree, it's a sure way to gain deeper respect for them. Responsible climbers practice leave no trace woods ethics and treat the forest and the trees with respect.
-AJ


----------



## mjellison (Mar 10, 2011)

You may have good intentions, so did malloy on everest and now it's covered in frozen turds, frozen climbers and oxygen bottles. John Wesley Powell had good intentions and now there's a huge monstrosity of a damn in his name. Guaranteed people will screw this up too. If you really respect the trees you'll leave them alone.


----------



## moss (Mar 10, 2011)

mjellison said:


> You may have good intentions, so did malloy on everest and now it's covered in frozen turds, frozen climbers and oxygen bottles. John Wesley Powell had good intentions and now there's a huge monstrosity of a damn in his name. Guaranteed people will screw this up too. If you really respect the trees you'll leave them alone.



I've yet to come across petrified bodies or oxygen bottles in the top of a forest tree, would be interesting though. Plenty of raccoon turds though. Majority of forest trees I've been in never had a climber and likely never will again, the impacts if any are significantly less than a windy day in March.

Are you referring to old-growth Coast Redwood in particular? Rec climbers aren't climbing the protected trees. There are many fine trees to climb in the forests, parks and yards all over the world, the climber impact is very very low.

In the rec climbing community we've been working really hard for many years to promote good wilderness/environmental ethics for rec climbers. Humans have always climbed trees and will continue to do so, best thing to do is encourage people to climb with the same consideration you'd want them to use when walking in the woods. 

Soil compaction from tourist visitors on the ground is probably the greatest hazard to the famous old-growth giants, rec climbers are an insignificant blip on the long list of potential hazards to old-growth trees.
-AJ


----------



## mjellison (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just using everest as an analogy to show what can happen when large amounts of humans go anywhere. I've been working in trees for 10 years now and everytime I'm In one I always break something or knock some moss or lichen off branches or freak out the wildlife no matter how careful I am. Wind is a natural thing, climbing a tree, damaging it and freaking out the wildlife for ones own pleasure isn't.


----------



## moss (Mar 10, 2011)

mjellison said:


> I was just using everest as an analogy to show what can happen when large amounts of humans go anywhere. I've been working in trees for 10 years now and everytime I'm In one I always break something or knock some moss or lichen off branches or freak out the wildlife no matter how careful I am. Wind is a natural thing, climbing a tree, damaging it and freaking out the wildlife for ones own pleasure isn't.



Well, looking at it that way the only people who should ever climb trees are tree workers and researchers? I walk in the woods, I climb trees, there's no difference as far as I can tell. I try not to step on anything on the ground, flush any grouse, scare a deer, break any small shrubs, or crush moss and lichens, same for being in a tree. It is not for simple pleasure, being in nature is lifeblood for many of us. Trees in highly sensitive habitat should be protected. Whatever humans do, wherever they go they create impacts. It could be argued that the entire human race should jump off a cliff to save the planet.

It's more productive to argue for people to strive to reduce their impacts rather than claim that only certain groups of people should have the privilege to be in trees.
-AJ


----------



## moss (Mar 10, 2011)

It's a worthy discussion though, should people climb trees when they have no specific purpose beyond wanting to? Probably good to start a new thread about that. The original poster is simply inquiring as to how they can go about getting access to climb a big redwood. Fair enough question.
-AJ


----------



## 2chops (Mar 10, 2011)

With all do respect....

I am so sick and tired of the greenies blamming every environmental woe on mankind. I know I'm hitting the hornets nest here but tough. Climb the tree, have lunch in it while you're up there, take a nap, play a tune on your flute,...you get the idea. But enough of the namby pamby don't step on the grass nonsense. I'm all in favor of being a good steward of our natural resources. But the earth is here for us to utilise and enjoy.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 10, 2011)

2chops said:


> With all do respect....
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the greenies blamming every environmental woe on mankind. I know I'm hitting the hornets nest here but tough. Climb the tree, have lunch in it while you're up there, take a nap, play a tune on your flute,...you get the idea. But enough of the namby pamby don't step on the grass nonsense. I'm all in favor of being a good steward of our natural resources. But the earth is here for us to utilise and enjoy.


+1


----------



## treemandan (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it true that it is illegal for humans to screw in state and national parks and forests?


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just thinking about the impact that properly ascending a tree does, compared to the damage and defacing that rock climbers do on their climbs, yet their allowed to do it in our parks. As far as danger, well you couldn't get me on half dome or El Captain. 
A Tree is of course a living thing, but to me thats all the more reason to climb them. Dr. Shigo said you have to touch them to understand them.
Of course there is the challenge of the climb, but to be in the top of a several thousand year old giant, would be like being in the presents of God.
I come from an era where there wasn't so much regulation and stupid laws. Its hard for me to be respectful of some of them.
I did get to climb a 140ft red Cedar yesterday, kind of a mini redwood. 150ft is where the first branch is on some Redwoods. Beastmaster


----------



## Oxman (Mar 17, 2011)

Howdy,

Another question may be: who will go with you? Its easy to go for a drive and find a tree, but a climbing partner is needed before this can happen. 

If you keep up with these inquiries, a partner will surface. Having good gear and experience using it in smaller trees will make you a desireable buddy that others will feel comfortable being around in tight situations. 

Is the climbing partner going to be someone of greater or lesser experience? Will you have to save them, or will they be the one who saves your bacon? Preparation by climbing regularly with your buddies will bring the experience levels closer. 

The telltale statement about dynamic line, which is unusable with ascenders in a free ascent in lengths over 100' or so, shows the desire is not as important as big tree climbing techniques. These techniques should be practiced in smaller trees.

Even static lines of 200-300' have stretch issues that can leave a person hanging without the ability to get enough tension to progress upward. Stretch can require that much more line be released than is believed to be necessary. When transfer from the stretched line to another line or a lanyard is attempted, either of the lines may end up too short. Translated, this means the climber is stuck and in need of being bailed out by another climber. Being stuck is a tight situation, and it basically means that the only way out is to freeclimb or cut the rope. 

There have been situations where the climbers have arrived up in the top of the tree without their descent device. It's amazing, but it happens. A buddy can see stuff that can be addressed before dire straits set in. 

I hope you find a good one.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Oxman. I mentioned that rope to see what feed back I would get. I figured there had to be a reason why static rope are used besides just making it a little easier. I just happened to have that other rope. The Company I work for also does Aircraft recovery, We purchased it to repeal down to a plane that hit the side of a mountain a while back. 
I have been perfecting my SRT skills each week at work. I don't have to tell you what 300 feet of a suitable line cost that I would need to ascend a three hundred foot tree. I was hoping to use that dynamic line to save money.
I like to think I am a skilled climber, but a climb like this(redwood) uses many different and new tech. so I am researching and practicing on smaller, but similar climbs. Thanks for your incite.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 25, 2011)

mjellison said:


> I was just using everest as an analogy to show what can happen when large amounts of humans go anywhere. I've been working in trees for 10 years now and everytime I'm In one I always break something or knock some moss or lichen off branches or freak out the wildlife no matter how careful I am. Wind is a natural thing, climbing a tree, damaging it and freaking out the wildlife for ones own pleasure isn't.



You might find amusement from a page I wrote, which slightly evolves every half year or so.

http://www.mdvaden.com/redwood_climbing.shtml




moss said:


> Easy does it, no one's talking about conquering anything, we love trees and use non damaging "soft" technique. The best options being discussed here are permitted or with permission. *Being up in trees is a very different perspective from being on the ground, the climber forms a relationship with the tree*, it's a sure way to gain deeper respect for them. Responsible climbers practice leave no trace woods ethics and treat the forest and the trees with respect.
> -AJ



I don't think "relationship" is the the word I'd use, or "respect", but would go with appreciation.

Its evident that a climber feels a sensation up in the tree, that's different from the sensation on the ground.

Up in the tree, you can feel the tree move and flex for example, and you can see a long ways in the distance. On the other hand, on the ground, one can see far more trees and micro-habitats: literally covering more ground.

In the top of an old broken conifer, the climber may find that the flavor of huckleberry growing in decay tastes sweeter or different in the exposure of sun. But its on the ground, where one sees where extra plants germinated and grew where collected fog dripped off the limbs to the earth.

:msp_smile:


----------



## moss (Apr 26, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> I don't think "relationship" is the the word I'd use, or "respect", but would go with appreciation.



Ya, relationship is a challenging concept, implies something reciprocal. But it's still the best word I can come up with to describe what happens when you climb a challenging tree in the forest. When you're standing on the ground looking up at it there's a lot you can figure out and understand about the tree. Everything changes during the climb, you REALLY get to know the tree, every aspect of the form and structure is revealed, how it moves in the wind, what it sounds like etc. etc, how it makes you feel (extreme fear, no fear, something in between). After you're back on the ground and look up you're seeing it through completely different eyes. I guess that understanding is what I think of as "relationship". It's same for many things that people have "relationships" with that are considered inanimate: cars, guns, tools, mountains, boots, you name it. Trees are not inanimate of course so they lend themselves even more to a feeling of relationship once you get to know one. Climbing is not the only way to get there but it certainly moves the process along.
-AJ


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 7, 2011)

moss said:


> Ya, relationship is a challenging concept, implies something reciprocal. But it's still the best word I can come up with to describe what happens when you climb a challenging tree in the forest. When you're standing on the ground looking up at it there's a lot you can figure out and understand about the tree. Everything changes during the climb, you REALLY get to know the tree, every aspect of the form and structure is revealed, how it moves in the wind, what it sounds like etc. etc, how it makes you feel (extreme fear, no fear, something in between). After you're back on the ground and look up you're seeing it through completely different eyes. I guess that understanding is what I think of as "relationship". It's same for many things that people have "relationships" with that are considered inanimate: cars, guns, tools, mountains, boots, you name it. Trees are not inanimate of course so they lend themselves even more to a feeling of relationship once you get to know one. Climbing is not the only way to get there but it certainly moves the process along.
> -AJ



You came to mind the other day Moss.

I was climbing around hand and foot in two huge Japanese maples. Nothing monumental, but fun.

Anyhow, was thinking about you and your love for trees.


----------



## moss (May 8, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> I was climbing around hand and foot in two huge Japanese maples. Nothing monumental, but fun.



Glad you had the chance to get off the ground!

My wife and I are planning on visiting the redwoods in July, just to be there (not climb). I'm psyched!
-AJ


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

I had been thinking about climbing a few redwoods, kind of thinking otherwise now, at least until I find a safe spot. I could fit all my gear in a day pack so I could stay fairly inconspicuous. I can't imagine my gaffs and flip line taring up a tree with bark thicker than my head either..


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Redwoods Tree Climbing*

Has anyone done this? This thread got me very interested.



Redwoods Tree Climbing 

On 12/21/2012 3:07 PM, Richard wrote:
Can you send me more information on this? Cost, actual redwood trees?
Thanks

Sure thing! We're climbing *Giant Sequoia* in near the Giant Sequoia Kings Canyon national park. You can see information on this class, including dates, times and fees on this page:

COE - Courses - Climbing - Redwoods Tree Climbing Section 1

and I think the same information here:

Classes | Tree Climbing Institute

We cover all the basic skills for climbing this kind of tree. No experience is necessary, though some level of physical fitness is probably a good idea as the climbing is challenging. Most of the students are Cornell undergraduates, but anyone is welcome to join in.

-Mark


----------



## greendohn (Dec 21, 2012)

Go ahead and find a tree to climb! Sounds like it'd be a great adventure.


----------



## Wood4brainS (Mar 28, 2014)

It's a friggin swingset with leaves. Climb It !!!


----------



## Icehouse (Apr 15, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 27, 2014)

greendohn said:


> Go ahead and find a tree to climb! Sounds like it'd be a great adventure.


I have found several, you are correct, it has been a great adventure and education into the beauty of such places and the preservation of this resource for future generations. I don't think a person can have a real appreciation until they have actually been there. .


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 24, 2014)

beastmaster said:


> I have a desire to climb a 300 +ft. tree. I live in Calif. and those redwoods are only a few hours a way. If my buddy and I drive up there and we go into the forest and find a really tall tree, and use noninvasive techniques(SRT)are we in violation of any laws?
> It has always been a dream of mine to climb one of these and spend the night up there. Beastmaster



How do you determine ahead of time the difference between a tall redwood and a "really" talll tree?

I know how I do. Just curious how you do it, seeing they are all rather tall, and the "if" got me thinking it would be hard not to find a really tall tree. 

Did you ever seek climbing on privately owned old growth?


----------

